# Mufflers to get?



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

ok, im in a tight money situation, and the car has to pass NC inspection.....(i would sooo cut out the mufflers if it was legal) i was looking at flowmaster 40s or 44s, im lookin for a muffler thats loud, but sounds respectable. any other models that you would suggest?

thanks


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I personally don't like Flowmasters on the GTOs

I have them on my big block Camaro, but that car has the engine to back up the noise

on my GTO I bought Spintechs (a Flowmater type designed muffler) and I love them. on top of that, most people don't have them on their cars so it kind of sets you apart from the rest. I am actually thinking of putting them on my Camaro now

go to their website and they have lots of sound clips

for the record, I think straight pipes sound like ****. an exhaust should always compliment your engine........not drown it out


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks for the come back, and ill def. look in to spintech because their pretty cheap price wise.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If your looking for loud, you will be extremely pleased with flowmaster 44's, I know I am. Spintech is also a very good choice. Magnaflow sounds good, but is not as loud as the other two. Have fun.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

Flowmasters 44's!!!!! Wow what a deep v8 quality sound!!!:cool


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Flowmaster or Spintech is the way to go.Can't really go wrong with either,but I do love my Spintechs.

And if you can swing it,get an H-pipe installed in place of your resonator.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

H pipe...ill try...like i said money is of the essence...i think im gonna try taking that stuff in stages...(add the mufflers, add H pipe) but ill keep that in mind....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Spintech Pro Streets are loud and proud and also have some of the best flow #s out there. IMHO the best "sound" solution is to put on LT headers. you gain sound AND power with the stock cat back.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

ok, i have the site up, i just need to know what dimensions to get on the mufflers....all i plan on doing right now is getting the mufflers to replace the ones in there now....


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

rextheracer said:


> ok, i have the site up, i just need to know what dimensions to get on the mufflers....all i plan on doing right now is getting the mufflers to replace the ones in there now....


Pm sent.


----------

